# Diop out for season



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ar73ONqC.PmeXh1Go3.CCj.8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-diop



> Just as DeSagana Diop(notes) started to get increased playing time under new coach Paul Silas, the center has been lost for the season with a ruptured right Achilles’ tendon. Tests revealed the injury on Monday, three days after Diop was sidelined in the second quarter of a loss to Golden State.
> 
> Diop had been stuck on the bench under Larry Brown for much of the past two seasons. But the 7-footer played 23 minutes and blocked three shots in Silas’ debut against Detroit last week. Diop, who played under Silas in Cleveland, had five rebounds in 22 minutes against the Cavaliers two nights later.


Since LB left Diop has actually looked pretty good, although that was against pretty meager competition. Gerald and Nazr are both out tonight against the Heat also


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Diop could take a year to recover:

http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2011/01/diop-could-take-a-year-to-recover.html


----------

